
Just Use Your Thinking Pump - benbreen
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2020/07/02/just-use-your-thinking-pump/
======
Lineup
[https://beta.trimread.com/](https://beta.trimread.com/)

~~~
hprotagonist
doesn't help.

------
rkhassen9
Anyone have a non-paywall link?

------
mleonhard
Paywalled.

